
The lost Doves Press typeface and its revival (2015) - smacktoward
https://gizmodo.com/the-gorgeous-typeface-that-drove-men-mad-and-sparked-a-1686081182
======
dang
Previous related threads:

2015
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9951869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9951869)

2013
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964013)

~~~
atdt
The TrueType font is still embedded in the specimen PDF.

~~~
beefhash
Not that ripping it from there has become any more legal in the meantime.

~~~
thrusong
This is an honest question, but how can they charge for something they do not
own? I mean, wouldn't you be able to use those letter forms just like they
are?

~~~
bartvanH
In the article the creator of the font said that they see it as "an echo or a
simulacrum", IANAL, but i would say that that recreation is a work of its own
under at least copyright law. And ignoring the legal angle for a moment, they
did put a lot of work into it, so asking money for it is not wrong imho

~~~
beefhash
Though the irony of charging money for type design that was thrown in the
river to prevent a certain someone from doing so is not lost on me.

------
taeric
For some reason, seeing an old type, I jump straight to see what the thorn
character looked like. Cool to see it in there, curious if it was originally
up with the rest of the common letters in older sorting.

